# Goat Vomiting



## Berty (Apr 8, 2008)

Lately the problems are just rolling into the goat barn :Bawling: One of my does (due to kid this week) started vomiting this morning. She seamed fine when I went in to start chores. I gave the does their grain, she started eating but soon was hacking and then vomiting. It was white and slimy and she was a bit foamy. She has not gotten out of the barn. The only thing different in her diet was some oat straw they were all nibbling on when I put it down for bedding last night. Any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I would give her some baking soda.


----------



## bcadybug (Jul 2, 2009)

Was she WOOFING down her food? Mine get choked when they are in a GIANT rush to eat.... they start to hack and then foam some. I had one do that just yesterday to me. I was beating on her side hoping I wouldn't have preform the himelick (spelling?) manuver on her. She coughed up the chunks and then went right back to eating like nothing happened.

Val


----------



## Berty (Apr 8, 2008)

I will try baking soda. Not sure she will take anything right now, she is rather dazed by the whole episode. She was scarfing down the grain when it happened, I'm just worried it could be more than that. They have done that before where they hack a bit when eating too fast but this carried on for about 10 minutes and she had quite a bit of mucousy vomit come up.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Yup, sounds like a choke episode, identical to what the horses can do. My little one, Smokie, has started choking EVERY TIME he gets grain. SOmetimes worse than others, and it has lasted a long time, frothy sputum, coughing, choking, rubbing his mouth on everything he can, pretty scary. I have decided he just isn't getting grain anymore this Spring. He doesn't need it, really.


----------



## Berty (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you for the replies, you have all helped ease my mind! I've checked in on her again. She was standing at the grain feeder, I think a little upset she missed out on the grain. I fed more hay and she was happy to eat it. Whew, scary episode, I'm happy she's better!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Putting a couple of good sized round rocks in her feed pan so she has to nose them out of the way to get a bite would help slow her down.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Putting a couple of good sized round rocks in her feed pan so she has to nose them out of the way to get a bite would help slow her down.


Dangit Alice that was going to be my idea!!


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

I have an older Nub that does this. Large rocks in feed pan really help!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Glad she is ok! Thanks for the post...now I'll know what it is if one of my goats ever do it 
Always learning here!!


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Acidosis will also cause that, so if the rocks and baking soda don't help, I would take a look at what she is eating and how much of it. She shouldn't have more than 2-2 1/2 lbs of grain a day, and it should be fairly high protein.


----------



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm glad she's better! Also I'm glad I was readimg this morning I'm trying the rock thing this is the first time I have heard about it and I have the fastest eating does on the milk stand! Time to raid the rock garden!


----------



## Raftercat5 (Apr 14, 2005)

My cat wolfs down her food too. Geesh, they all eat like a bunch of....well....animals!
Where ARE their manners? LOL


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Geez the Nub must have snuck into the computer room to read your post Berty, she woofed about 4 honkin mouthfuls and gagged all over the barnyard this morning, complete with foamy snot slinging.
Thank God I wasnt milking her.


----------



## Berty (Apr 8, 2008)

:grin: Yeah that foamy snot going everywhere is pretty gross! My doe thankfully has not had another episode and delivered one huge and healthy buck kid this evening!! :happy:


----------



## bcadybug (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats!! Pictures?? We LOVE pictures!!


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

WooHOoo she posted the greatest cutest pics on another thread!


----------



## Berty (Apr 8, 2008)

Aww, thanks! The pics don't really show the kid too much, his face anyway but I love taking pictures of my own kids with the goats!


----------

